# Claydach & Gelli Felen & un-named drainage tunnel



## Infraredd (Apr 28, 2015)

The Merthyr Tredegar & Abergavenny Railway has 2 tunnels at Brynmawr separated by maybe a mile or so of pedestrianised trackbed. There is also a disused quarry which is rather dull.
Gelli Felen also has a drainage tunnel cut under its eastern approach.
Pics
Gelli Felen first

















Both tunnels are connected by 2 conduit tunnels which are fenced off - one better than the other but I didn't fancy squeezing past the rockfalls to get into the second bore.






The bit of grid metal on the floor was cut out of the grill closing this water logged conduit off
















Second bore through the metal fence






On the way up the track bed I saw the exit for this tunnel down in the valley & luckily I found the entrance off to the right of the rail tunnels. Unlike the rail tunnels it's at an angle going down so would have been slippery if it had been wetter.





















This is Claydach - again 2 bores & both sealed off at the Eastern end. I would have stayed longer & done more shots but my breathing was getting laboured & when the headache started I decides to go. 90 sec exposures didn't help.
















Blocked up end






Conduit in to second bore






How it looks the other way











& out into the fresh air.






Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 28, 2015)

That's great, especially the Claydach portals
good work


----------



## HughieD (Apr 28, 2015)

Yup - cracking pix in very difficult lighting situations...


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2015)

Amazing network!Superb photos and report.


----------

